# تعليق على: تحريف الكتاب أو حماقة الإله



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2014)

منقول من فيس بوك!

الفكرة:


> تحريف الكتاب أو حماقة الإله
> =================
> 
> إني أتسائل هل من المعقول أن يقول الله أن من يصعد إلى السماء السابعة ويصنع ثقباً قطره 10.5 متر يعاقب بأن يدخل النار !!!!!
> ...



لمن لم يفهم فكرته، هو يقصد أن يقول، طالما أن الكتاب المقدس مستحيل التحريف، فلا لزوم لوجود عقوبات لمن يحرفه، لماذا؟ لأن التحريف مستحيل!! وبالتالي يستخلص من هذا، إما أنه لا يوجد شيء أسمه "إستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس" وخطأ هذه المقولة، أو أن يكون الإله أحمق لأنه أعطى عقوبة على أمر لن يحدث!، وبالتالي، فطالما يوجد تحذيرات ويوجد عقوبات موضوعة، إذن فمسألة تحريف الكتاب المقدس أمر محتمل الحدوث وغير مستحيل..

هذه هى فكرته ببساطة.. فما هى الأخطاء التي سقط فيها كعادته؟

تعليقي:

لابد في البداية أن نعرف، ما هو قصده من كلمة "تحريف الكتاب المقدس" هل مثلاً لو هناك خطأ في مخطوطة ما للكتاب المقدس، فهذا يكون تحريفاً "للكتاب المقدس"؟ أم يقصد بتحريف "الكتاب المقدس" أي خطأ في أي ترجمة، قديمة أو حديثة؟

فلو كان يقرأ عبارة "إستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس" على أنها "إستحالة تحريف أي مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس" فهذا مجرد مزاح، فالمسيحيون قبل غيرهم يعرفون وقالوا بوجود إختلافات نصية بين المخطوطات، لذا فلا يعقل أن يكون هذا هو مقصدهم لأنهم يعرفون نقضيه، أما لو كان يقرأ العبارة بإعتبار أن المسيحين يقصدون عدم إمكانية تغيير عقيدة الكتاب المقدس الرئيسية، أي تغيير رسالة الكتاب المقدس، رسالة المسيح، فهذا بالفعل يستحيل التغير لعوامل كثيرة، لذا فبالعودة للنصوص المدرجة في فكرته، فهى تحذر وتضع عقاباً على من يخطيء متعمداً في مخطوطته، والدليل العملي على هذا أنه لو أخطأ ناسخ متعمداً في مخطوطة ما معه، فهذا لن يغير مخطوطة أخرى في مكان آخر مع ناسخ آخر في جزء آخر من النص لم يخطيء فيه هذا الناسخ الآخر، وهذا هو أصلاً دور النقد النصي اليوم..

فعلى سبيل المثال، ترجمة سميث وفانديك بها أخطاء نصية، ولكن رغم علمي بهذا فهى لا تزال تمثل "الكتاب المقدس" ليس لأنها بلا أخطاء في نصها وفي ترجمتها، فهذا أعرف نقضيه، لكن لأجل أن رسالتها إجمالاً لن تقدم مسيحاً آخر غير مسيح NA28 أو UBS4، فها نحن إنتقلنا من أقصى اليميين إلى أقصى اليسار في النص والترجمة، ومع ذلك فالعقيدة واحدة والعقائد موجودة في كليهما تماماً..


ملحوظة: لا داعي لشبهاتك التي تظنها "منطقية" لأنها بها ثغرات رئيسية تهدمها بسهولة، ولك مثال آخر: المطرقة والسندان تعليقاً على ما يسمى بـ بحث!


----------



## apostle.paul (14 مارس 2014)

*اول مرة اقرا الموضوع دا ولى تعليقات بسيطة /
1- هو يتحدث فى ختام سفر الرؤيا على انه كلام يسوع " الاله " ولكن فى سياق الحديث التحذير النهائى على لسان يوحنا الرسول " *
*لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ " 

فى سلسلة كتب UBS وضعت ترجمة بديلة للترجمة الاصلية هى كالاتى 
*
*An alternative translation model for this verse is:*​
*I, John, solemnly warn every person who listens to the message about things that are happening now and in the future, which I have written in this book:*​
*Bratcher, R. G., & Hatton, H. (1993). A handbook on the Revelation to John. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (324). New York: United Bible Societies
**انا جون احذر رسميا لكل من سمع الرسالة عن الاشياء التى تحدث الان وفى المستقبل المكتوبة التى كتبتها فى هذا الكتاب*

*فهى ليس على لسان يسوع 


ثانيا / المقصود بالكلام :-
 هو رسالة الكتاب يحذر من تغيير اى شئ فيها *
*Such additions or deletions would change the message and would therefore bring punishment from God*.​ 
*النقطة الثالثة :- المقصود بهذا الكلام
 ان البعض اتجه انه لا يقصد اصلا " الكتاب المقدس كاملا " هو يقصد " اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب " بمعنى ما كتبه واعلنه عن ما يحدث للكنيسة وما سيحدث لها فى المستقبل وكتبه لنا يحذر من ان شخص يضيف او يحذف من هذة النبوات شيئا من افراد السبع كنائس الموجهه ليهم نبوة هذا الكتاب 
*
*to “everyone who hears,” that is, to members of the seven churches of Asia where the book was to be read aloud *
*Mounce, R. H. (1997). The Book of Revelation. The New International Commentary on the New Testament (409). Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co*.
​ *

ومن اخذ الكلام على انه يقصد كل الكتاب قال انه يقصد من هو قاصد تشويه الحق الالهى عن طريق بعض الاضافات التشويهه التى توضع فى ذهن المستمع 
**to perversion of the divine truth enjoined, such as might arise through some distorting addition made in the thought of the listener or through some willful evasion*​  .


*Beckwith, op. cit.**, p. 779


**يكفيك ان تعلم عكس ما علم عكس الحق الالهى المعلن فى الكتاب لتكون واقع تحت نفس التحذير الرسولى فى نهاية سفر الرؤيا *


*ايضا " يبدو ان يوحنا مهتما اكثر بكون الناسخ يغير معنى النص بشكل ضار اكثر من كونه يصنع اخطاء فى نسخ الكلمات لهذا لا يوجد هنا دعوة للحرفية ولكن موثوقية الرسالة فى مقابل التشويه والانحرافات المتعمدة*
*John seems more concerned that the copier will maliciously alter the sense of the text than that he will make a mistake in copying the wording. Hence, this is not an exhortation to literalism or a condemnation of the historical study of the Bible, but an authentication of the message against “deliberate distortions and perversions” (Ladd, 1972:295)*
*Yeatts, J. R. (2003). Revelation. Believers church Bible commentary (422). Scottdale, Pa.: Herald Press


**بمعنى ان يوحنا ميهموش الكلمات ومش بيتكلم عن الحرفية اللى يهمه ان الرسالة اللى موجودة فى الكتاب دى محدش يجى يغيرها متعمدا *


*او حتى تغيير الكلام او النبوة بالقراءة فى الكنيسة 
**That is, every one who is present at the reading aloud of the Book in Church; it is, therefore, designed to be read aloud in Church. According to Vitringa, Bleek, et al., the threat is directed against careless transcribers; according to Ewald and De Wette, against oral inaccuracies of repetition*
*Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Moore, E., Craven, E. R., & Woods, J. H. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Revelation (398). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc*.
​ 

.
​ *رابعا / المعنى بهم هذا التحذير :-
هم لم يقول انى اشهد ان كل ناسخ غير فى اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب فهو لا يتكلم عن النساخ لكى ياتى صديقنا العزيز ويقصر كلامه عن نسخ الكتاب بل يتكلم عن " كل من يسمع " فكلنا موجه لنا هذا التحذير لكل من يسمع*

*Yet we should notice that John does not address the words to copyists, but to everyone who hears the words. It seems likely that we should take the exhortation as addressed to the same hearer as in the previous verse. In other words, they are a strong exhortation to heed what is written*
*Morris, L. (1987). Vol. 20: Revelation: An introduction and commentary. Originally published: The book of Revelation. 1987. Tyndale New Testament Commentaries (249). Nottingham, England: Inter-Varsity Press


**ملخص الموضوع :-
1- قائل هذا التحذير هو يوحنا وليس يسوع 
2-غالب الظن قال هذا التحذير عن نبوة هذا الكتاب " الرؤيا " الكتاب النبوى الوحيد فى الكتاب وحذر من وجه اليهم الكتاب ان يغيروا هذة النبوات
3- من اخذ الكلام على عمومه بانه يقصد كل الكتاب فهو يدعو الى الحفاظ على رسالة الكتاب والحق المعلن فيه كما قال بولس " ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاكا من السماء بغير ما بشرتم فليكن اناثيما "
4-التحذير حتى موجه للوعاظ وقارئى كلمة الله فى الكنائس التحذير لهم ان يغيروا اى شئ ويعلموا الناس بغير ما اعلن الله لنا 
5- التحذير موجه لكل من يسمع اقوال النبوة وليس نساخ الكتاب فهو يهمه ان الرسالة تصل للجميع بدون تغيير 



منطقيا /
منطقيا اى شخص يمكن ان يغير اى كتاب ادبى بغير الحقيقة ويعلم بيه الناس 


هل المعتزلة والاشاعرة لم يحرفون كلمات ربك ؟
*
*الذين قصدنا الرد عليهم هم الجهمية والمعتزلة الذين يحرفون نصوص الصفات، ويقولون: معنى (استوى): استولى
اقرا هنا

الم يحرف الجهمية كلمات ربك ؟
*[FONT=&quot]*هنا يدخل في المحرفة الذين حرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه يدخل فيهم الجهمية أول ما يدخل لأن أصل التحريف إنما جاء من جهة جهم ، بل من جهة الجعد بن درهم قبله بل من جهة اليهود لأن هذه المقالة أخذها الجعد عن اليهود ، لأنهم هم الذين يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه .
اقرا هنا


وسؤالنا هل نزلت صاعقة سماوية على هؤلاء بعد عن حرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه 

هل تحريفهم لكلام ربك يتعارض مع مما تؤمن بيه " انا نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون "

فهل ربك احمق ان يحفظه ثم يعبث البشر فيه 
ام فعلا كلام ربك تحرف ولم يستطيع ان يفعل شئ ووقف عاجزا 

ابقى اساله وتعالى قولنا 
*​​
​
​ 

​
​[/FONT]


----------



## abdel hi (14 مارس 2014)

##إقرأ الموضوع مرة أخرى لتفهم فيم يتكلم##


----------



## ROWIS (14 مارس 2014)

*
منطق غريب أوي، والموضوع لا يخرج عن كونه قياسات فاسدة ومنطق خاطيء
دا عامل زي ما أجي اقول: طالما الله هو اللي بيحدد امتى الإنسان وان مفيش حد بيموت ناقص عمر، إذن ما الداعي لعقوبة الإعدام؟!
كده كده اللي تسبب في موت إنسان، يكون بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، قد نفذ أمر الله.
كيف إذن أعاقب إنسان على تنفيذه لأمر إلهي، هو ليس إلا مجرد وسيلة من الله لتنفيذه؟!!!

أي كلام وخلاص، أي حد يقول أي حاجة، والمشكلة في رأئي اني اتعامل مع هذا الكلام على انه شبه يستحق اني اقطع من وقتي وارد عليها، وكأنني بطريقة غير مباشرة اُقر إن دي فعلاً شبهه ولازم نرد عليها!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2014)

سبب حذف المشاركات هو إما عدم فهم أصحابها للموضوع أو الرد على هذه المشاركات، حفاظاً على عدم تشتيت الموضوع..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ​تعليقي:
> 
> 
> فعلى سبيل المثال، ترجمة سميث وفانديك *بها أخطاء* *نصية*، *ولكن رغم علمي بهذا فهى* لا تزال تمثل "الكتاب المقدس" ليس لأنها بلا أخطاء في نصها وفي ترجمتها، فهذا أعرف نقضيه،
> لكن لأجل *أن رسالتها إجمالاً *لن تقدم مسيحاً آخر غير مسيح NA28 أو UBS4،


 *[FONT=&quot]عزيزى مولكا ... أنت تُقر بأن هناك ( أخطاء نّصية ) و ( ترجمة ) فى سميث وفانديك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الخطأ النصى ( عند غيرك ) يعتبرونه ( تحريفاً ) علاوة على أخطاء الترجمة ( حسب إقرارك )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذن ( غيرك ) لن يُخطئ إذا أعتبرها - حسب ثقافته وفهمه -  ( تحريف ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أنك تذهب لرؤية ( الرسالة إجمالاً ) ..غاضاً طرفك عن الأخطاء النصية والترجمية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهذا يعنى أن كلاكما على صواب ...( فقط ) معايير النظر للنص هى التى أختلفت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن بما أنك أنت المعنى بالنص أو ( الرسالة ) فيكون معيارك هو الأدق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح ... أم أخطأت أنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سؤالى التالى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... هل تقبل أية ترجمات أخرى مثل ترجمة العالم الجديد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كانت أجابتك بـــ ( لآ ) ففضلاً ... ضع لى أسباب رفضك لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يا ريت لو تفضلت أجابات مُباشرة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2014)

*لايزال لى أسئلة أخرى ... سأضعها عندما أتلقى منك أجابة 
دُمت بكل ود 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]عزيزى مولكا ... أنت تُقر بأن هناك ( أخطاء نّصية ) و ( ترجمة ) فى سميث وفانديك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الخطأ النصى ( عند غيرك ) يعتبرونه ( تحريفاً ) علاوة على أخطاء الترجمة ( حسب إقرارك )*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*الموضوع يا استاذ عبود مش عندى ولا عندك الموضوع هو وضع معيار ثابت يقبله الجميع **دون ازدواجية معايير 

فلو تغاضيت ان المسلم لديه الحق فى " تعريف التحريف " من عندياته بانها تعنى " اخطاء فى الترجمة " فهل سيقبل ان يقال على تراجم القران تحريفا ان ثبت ذلك " وهو ثابت بالفعل "

ضع لى تعريف ثابت لمفهوم التحريف لنطبقه على الجميع
هل يعنى تشويه متعمد للرسالة ادى لضياعها واستحالة استعادتها
ام مجرد وجود قراءات مخالفة " للنص المشهور والمتعارف عليه " يسمى تحريفا 
ام لوى عنق النصوص وتأويلها على غير معناها يسمى " تحريف "

لغاية دلوقتى انا لا اعرف ماذا يقصد

*


> *[FONT=&quot]إذن ( غيرك ) لن يُخطئ إذا أعتبرها - حسب ثقافته وفهمه -  ( تحريف ) ​​ [FONT=&quot]فى حين أنك تذهب لرؤية ( الرسالة إجمالاً ) ..غاضاً طرفك عن الأخطاء النصية والترجمية ​**​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


* 
بالنسبالى انا لا يهمنى وساغض طرفى عن ما يقوله ببساطة لانى ادرك مفهوم الكتاب لدى ومحور ايمانى 

هو باعتباره يؤمن بديانة كتابية قائمة على النص فهو محور ايمانه " النص " الذى هو اعلى من كل شئ فحتى الرسوا نفسه لا يقدر ان يغيره لان النص ازلى كالله ذاته 

اما انا كمؤمن بشخص كتب النص لاجله وليس هو صنيعة النص فلا يهمنى النص لانه مجرد " وسيلة اعلان " عن الشخص المؤمن بيه وليس الوسيلة الوحيدة بل هو الوسيلة الاقل اهمية

اختلاف مفهوم " قدسية النص واهميته بالنسبة للايمان " بينى وبينه يستحيل معاها وضع معايير ثابتة لكل منا 

وفى نفس الوقت مصر ان يضع لى مفهوم محدد لينطبق على الجميع وما سيضعه هو بنفسه ساطبقه على وعليه ولنرى هل فعلا العمل الادبى الذى هو يؤمن بيه ويقدسه ان طبقنا نفس المعيار وتعريف التحريف عليه سينجو منه ؟؟؟؟ ام سيكون محل شك ايضا 

*


> *[FONT=&quot]وهذا يعنى أن كلاكما على صواب ...( فقط ) معايير النظر للنص هى التى أختلفت​​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن بما أنك أنت المعنى بالنص أو ( الرسالة ) فيكون معيارك هو الأدق​**​ [FONT=&quot]صحيح ... أم أخطأت أنا ؟[/FONT]​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
تمام ومع ذلك هو لا يوجد تعريف محدد متفقين عليه يواجهونا بيه 

هل وجود قراءات نصية فى وثائق قديمة يعنى تحريف ؟ ام ماذا يقصد بيه ؟ يضع لنا قاعدة هو يريدها ونطبقها على الكل .... امه انه يمشى بمبدأ " اللى على راسه ريشة " ويقول اصل انا كتابى محفوظ فى اللوح فهذا لا يخصنى مازلنا منتظرين التعريف الذى وضعه الاسلام لمعنى التحريف المقصود 

اما مفهوم النص عندى فهو يختلف تماما عند المسلم فى اهميته وقدسيته واستحالة تتلاقى وجهات النظر

*


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى التالى ​[FONT=&quot].... هل تقبل أية ترجمات أخرى مثل ترجمة العالم الجديد ؟​**​ [FONT=&quot]إن كانت أجابتك بـــ ( لآ ) ففضلاً ... ضع لى أسباب رفضك لها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*

انا اقبل اى ترجمة يكون فيها النص اليونانى ممثل باى لغة كانت كما هو دون دخول اى افكار لاهوتية مسبقة الى النص ليطوع النص لفكره المسبق 
*[/FONT]


----------



## e-Sword (15 مارس 2014)

*هل الترجمة غير الدقيقة لبعض كلمات الكتاب المقدَّس تنفي عنه العصمة ؟ 

  ج : بالرغم من أن بعض الترجمات قد تحمل لنا بعض الكلمات غير الدقيقة ، فإن هذا لا يعني على الإطلاق أن الكتاب المقدَّس قد فقد عصمته ، لأنه بمقارنة الترجمات المختلفة ، مع المخطوطات المتعددة ، مع إقتباسات الأباء ، نستطيع التوصل للكلمات المضبوطة التـي قصدهـا الوحي ، ويقول د أميل ماهر إسحق " الوحي ثابت ومؤكد بالنسبة للأصول المكتوبة بخط مؤلفي الأسفار وحدها ، ولا ينطبق ( هذا ) على الترجمات  فمن الممكن أن نجد في بعض النسخ العبرية أو اليونانية أخطاء سهو من النساخ ، تنتج عنها قراءات مختلفة ، وهجاءات مختلفة للكلمات  كما أننا نلاحظ في الترجمات إلى اللغات المختلفة – قديمها وحديثها – قصوراً
  ولذلك فإننا لا نقول بعصمة الترجمات وإنما قد يساعد وجود أكثر من ترجمة في اللغة الواحدة على إكتشاف ذلك القصور وتفاديه  كذلك فإن للتفسير دوراً هاماً في إلقاء الضوء على معاني الكلمات ، وتفادي قصور الترجمات والقراءات المتنوعة في المخطوطات لا تطعن في الوحي اللفظي الكامل وبالرغم من أننا لا نمتلك في الوقت الحاضر الأصول الأولى لأسفار الكتاب المقدَّس ، فإننا لدينا عدداً وفيراً جداً من المخطوطات القديمة ، وإقتباسات الآباء باللغات الأصلية ، وأيضاً الترجمات القديمة وكلها تساعد على إستعادة النص الأصلي بصورة تكاد تكون كاملة وكافية بالغرض " وهذا العمل العظيم تقوم به مدرسة النقد الأدنى من خلال النقد النصي ، ويقول " ايريل كيرنز " " النقد النصي ما هو إلاَّ دراسة لنص الكتاب المقدَّس نفسه في محاولة لتحديد ما إذا كان النص الذي بين أيدينا هو نفسه النص الذي كتبه الكتَّاب الأصليون وقد ساهم النقد النصي Lower Criticism  في تأكيد درجة الدقة العالية للنص الكتابي الذي بين أيدينا ، حتى إننا نستطيع أن نجزم بأننا نملك الكتابات الأصلية لأسفار الكتاب ، وتصبح بذلك تعاليـم الكتـاب وعقائده أقنع من أن تتعرض للشك ولو من أكثر النقاد تطرفاً 

المرجع : مدارس النقد و التشكيك و الرد عليها الجزء الثاني 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT="]عزيزى مولكا [COLOR=blue]... أنت تُقر [/COLOR]بأن هناك ( أخطاء نّصية ) و ( ترجمة ) فى سميث وفانديك [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]الخطأ النصى ( عند غيرك ) يعتبرونه ( تحريفاً ) علاوة على أخطاء الترجمة ( حسب إقرارك )*​​​





> ​


الموضوع لا يحتاج لأن يقره مولكا أو لا يقره... أنا وصاحب الشبهة متفقين في هذه الجزئية..



> *[FONT="] إذن ( غيرك ) لن يُخطئ إذا أعتبرها - حسب ثقافته وفهمه -  ( تحريف ) [/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> هل فهمت الموضوع؟
> واضح أنك مش فاهمه رغم كل هذا، الموضوع يتحدث عن معنى الإستحالة وكيف تكون مرتبطة بالجزاء لو كانت غير ممكنة..
> 
> ...



أعتقد بعد إيضاحي لهدف الموضوع لم يعد لسؤالك هذا محل من الإعراب..



> *[FONT=&quot]وهذا يعنى أن كلاكما على صواب ...( فقط ) معايير النظر للنص هى التى أختلفت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن بما أنك أنت المعنى بالنص أو ( الرسالة ) فيكون معيارك هو الأدق*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح ... أم أخطأت أنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/FONT][/FONT]خطأين:
1. أنا لا أتكلم في وجود تحريف من عدمه لأننا لم نتفق أصلا على تعريف التحريف.
2. بعد الحصول على تعريف للتحريف نبحث في كيف يكون الإلح أحمق لو وضع عقوبة على شيء مستحيل، وهذا سيدفعه هو نفسه لإثبات أن التحريف مستحيل، ومن هنا تنتهي قضية التحريف نفسها. 



> *[FONT=&quot] سؤالى التالى **[FONT=&quot].... هل تقبل أية ترجمات أخرى مثل ترجمة العالم الجديد ؟*[/FONT][/FONT]


لا، والسبب أنها ترجمة موجهة، حديثه، فئوية، متعمدة الأخطاء.


ملحوظة: بلاش كلمة "عزيزي" أو ما شابه، طالما تعتقد أني حذفت مشاركة لأنها تنسف موضوعي كما قلت..[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الموضوع لا يحتاج لأن يقره مولكا أو لا يقره... *أنا وصاحب الشبهة متفقين في هذه الجزئية..*
> 
> 
> *هل فهمت الموضوع؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]هل أنا تعرضت لمقالة الفيس بتاعة الأخ المسلم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا باشمهندس أنا أسألك فيما ( كتبت أنت ) ...لا فيما تتناوله الفيسات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا فاهم أنك بتتكلم عن جزئية ( الأستحالة ) ما أنا كنت لسة هسألك فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قولى بقى ...وأشرح كدة بهدوء  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى هى أستحالة مع وجود طوائف لا تؤمن بالتثليث ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2014)

*عفوا فيه خطأ فى الكتابة 
المقصود هم شهود يهوه 
أعذرنى معنديش هنا خاصية تعديل المشاركة
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع يا استاذ عبود مش عندى ولا عندك الموضوع هو وضع معيار ثابت يقبله الجميع **دون ازدواجية معايير *


 *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك يا دكتور على مُداخلتك القيمة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع مفتوح على خلفية سؤال لــ ( مُسلم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقع الأمر أن القرآن تناول نوعان من التحريف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحريف نصى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وهذا خاص باليهود - التوراة – واقعة رجم اليهودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحريف عقائدى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وهو خاص بـ - نصارى القرآن – ( مسألة التثليث ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المتحدثون على الفيس أو فى المنتديات يُخلِطون الأمر مابين النص والعقيدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمك لبن تمر هندى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وشوية يفتح لك القواميس وشوية يبحث فى اليونانية وهكذا ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التحريف فى اللغة هو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أستبدال كلمة بكلمة تؤدى وتسوقنا الى معنى مُخالف ومُغاير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وقد ) يؤدى الى إنحراف عقائدى يلوى عنق النص ويطوعه لصالح فكرة معينة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتفق معك أن ( النص ) هو وسيلة أعلان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا قلنا أو ذهبنا مذهب ( الأقانيم ) فلن نجد لها نصاً أو ترجمة تسوقنى إليه كما ذهبت إحدى الطوائف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل من الممكن أن تؤدى ( ترجمة ما ) مهمة التحريف بالرغم من وجود النقد النصى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

*متااابع*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك يا دكتور على مُداخلتك القيمة ...*


*وانا اشكرك على تقييمك اللى مستحقوش *


> *[FONT=&quot]واقع الأمر أن القرآن تناول نوعان من التحريف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تحريف نصى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وهذا خاص باليهود - التوراة – واقعة رجم اليهودية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*انا اعرف انهم يقصدوا بالنص القرانى الاتى " يَا أَهْلَ  الكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيراً مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ  تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ " ان ابن عباس قال مما اخفوه هو الرجم 

وقد روى  الحاكم  في مستدركه ، من حديث الحسين بن واقد  عن يزيد النحوي  عن عكرمة   [ ص: 68 ] عن ابن عباس  قال : من كفر بالرجم فقد كفر بالقرآن من حيث لا يحتسب ، قوله : ( يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب   ) فكان الرجم مما أخفوه   . 

ثم قال : صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه .

وفى الطبرى ايضا 
**وقوله : " يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب   " ، يقول : يبين لكم محمد  رسولنا كثيرا مما كنتم تكتمونه الناس ولا تبينونه لهم مما في كتابكم . وكان مما يخفونه من كتابهم فبينه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس رجم الزانيين المحصنين . *

*ومعروف ايضا انه نصب علنى لان الرجم وجد فى ناموس موسى " تثنية 22 "*
*
فحتى هنا اسلاميا لم يوضع لنا ما مفهوم التحريف الذى يقصدوه هل اخفاء من الكتاب بمعنى انه موجود ويخفون الحق ام حذفوا الشريعة نفسها ؟؟؟؟

الله اعلم

فهذا لا يطلق عليه نصيا كما قلت ولكن " تأويلا " باخفاء الحق

*


> *[FONT=&quot]تحريف عقائدى​[FONT=&quot]: وهو خاص بـ - نصارى القرآن – ( مسألة التثليث ) ​**​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
لم اجدها فى القران عذرا فهو قال كفروا كفرو كفروا ولم يتحدث اطلاقا عن نص الانجيل بسوء اطلاقا مطلقا فهو نقض عقائد غريبة عنا واتهمها بالكفر ولم يتطرق ابدل لنص الانجيل لنعرف من اين اتوا بفكرة ضياع نص الانجيل او تحريفه او مفهوم التحريف فيه واى انجيل يقصد اصلا الانجيل اللى اجمعت عليه الكنيسة الجامعة ام انجيل هراطقة الجزيرة " انجيل الابيونين "

انا لا اعرف عن اى شئ تكلم عنه القران واضح ومحدد

*


> *[FONT=&quot]التحريف فى اللغة هو​[FONT=&quot] :​**[FONT=&quot] أستبدال كلمة بكلمة تؤدى وتسوقنا الى معنى مُخالف ومُغاير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]( وقد ) يؤدى الى إنحراف عقائدى يلوى عنق النص ويطوعه لصالح فكرة معينة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومتفق معك أن ( النص ) هو وسيلة أعلان ...[/FONT]​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
دى نص الحقيقة 

ان التحريف التشويه المتعمد للنص فيما يغير الحق الذى فيه 

ونص الحقيقة الاخر

ان هذا التشويه صار هو الاساس ولا يمكن معرفة شكل النص قبل التشويه

بمعنى ان الذى صار معى فقط هو النص بعد التشويه المتعمد ولا امكانية لمعرفة شكله قبل التشويه المتعمد فيستحيل معه معرفة الرسالة الاصلية وهنا نقول ان النص قد انحرف ومال عن رسالته ولا يمكن استعادة رسالته الاصلية " التحريف بالمعنى الاصطلاحى " ميول النص عن هدفه 

لكن يكمنى عمدا ان اشوه كلمات والوى حقيقتها ولكن يوجد وثائق اخرى تفضح تشويهى المتعمد وبمقارنة بسيطة نقدر نستخلص شكل النص الاصلى من المشوه فامكانية استعادة الشكل الاصلى او معرفته موجودة ومازال النص يحتفظ برسالته الاصلية 

*


> *[FONT=&quot]فإذا قلنا أو ذهبنا مذهب ( الأقانيم ) فلن نجد لها نصاً أو ترجمة تسوقنى إليه كما ذهبت إحدى الطوائف *[/FONT]


*
هنا بعدنا قليلا عن الموضوع لان هناك قاعدة تقول ان وضوح النص ليس هو السبيل الوحيد للعقيدة فحتى لو لم يقل ان الله ثالوث حرفا فما هو معلن فى الكتاب يكفى لاعلان الحق بان الله الاب والكلمة والروح هو اعلان عن وحدانية الله الجامعة 

محاولة طمس الحق هتفضل محاولة لكن لا يصلح ان تسمى تحريف لان اكتشفاها سهل وبسيط لان مازال الاخر يملك ادلة نقضها وليس تم استبدال ما هو حق بما هو مشوه وضاع الحق فيه

*


> *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هنا ​​ [FONT=&quot]هل من الممكن أن تؤدى ( ترجمة ما ) مهمة التحريف بالرغم من وجود النقد النصى ؟​**​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
لا علاقة بشقى السؤال 
فالترجمة ترجمة للنص الاصلى المكتوب بلغة معينة 
كونك حولت نص " وكان الكلمة الله " الى " وكان الكلمة الها " فهذا لا يعنى النقد النصى فى شئ لان النقد النصى يستعيد الكلمات الاصلية للنص بغض النظر عن محاولات ترجمتها ولوى عنقها لتخدم فكرتى المسبقة بدونية الكلمة فى جوهره عن الاب فالنقد النصى سيقول هذة هى الكلمة الاصلية اما كيفية ترجمتها من لغتها الاصلية وتقديمها فى اطار ترجمة تخدم فكر معين فهذا يخضع لعمل المترجمين وتوجهاتهم العقيدية وليس النقاد النصيين

فاى ترجمة لها توجه فكرى معين لن تقدر ان تحرف الرسالة الحق المعلنة فى الكتاب طالما يوجد معى ما يترجم منه الكل وعلينا ان نلجأ ليه حينما نختلف فى الترجمة ونقرر بالاصل ما هو الحق وما هو المشوه
*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT="]هل أنا تعرضت لمقالة الفيس بتاعة الأخ المسلم ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> ما هو إنت لو ماتعرضت لما قاله المسلم، يبقى كلامك هايكون خارج موضوعي اللي هو بيرد على كلام المسلم، وبالتالي يحتاج منك لفتح موضوع جديد..
> ...



اللي كتبته انا دا تعليق على موضوع في الفيس، فلو لا تتحدث في هذا الموضوع معي، فلا يحق لك الحديث في ردي الذي هو بناء على الموضوع ..



> *[FONT="]أزاى هى [COLOR=red]أستحالة [/COLOR]مع وجود طوائف لا تؤمن [COLOR=blue]بالتثليث[/COLOR] ؟[/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]
> يا عبود، ما علاقتي بالطوائف التي لا تؤمن بالتثليث؟ انا أتكلم عن الإيمان الذي يمكن أن يخرج به المسيحي من الكتاب المقدس، وجود هذه الطوائف لا يعني أي شيء لأن الكتاب صراحة والتقليد الشفاهي صراحة والتاريخ المسيحي صراحة يقرون بالآب والإبن والروح القدس..
> 
> [QUOTE][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][B]عفوا فيه خطأ فى الكتابة
> ...


​

> *[/U]**[FONT="]: وهذا خاص باليهود - التوراة – واقعة رجم اليهودية[/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]
> لا يوجد ولا نص في القرآن كله يتكلم عن التحريف النصي..
> [QUOTE]
> [FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][CENTER][CENTER][B][U][COLOR=blue][FONT="]السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هنا *


​​​

> *[/U]*





> *[FONT="]هل من الممكن أن تؤدى ( ترجمة ما ) مهمة التحريف بالرغم من وجود النقد النصى ؟[/FONT]*​





> [/FONT]


هذا يدل أنك لا تعرف أصلا ما هى مهمة النقد النصي!!

مهمة النقد النصي، إسترجاع نص العهد الجديد أو أقرب صورة له،
ونص العهد الجديد هو نص يوناني، وليس "ترجمة ما" فمهما كانت الترجمة فهذا بعيد أصلا عن هدف النقد النصي..



أرجو ألا ينحرف الموضوع شيئاً فشيئاً، فهذا غير مسموح به، لو لك أسئلة إفتح بها موضوع وإستدل ما هو هنا..​[/FONT]
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هذا يدل أنك لا تعرف أصلا ما هى مهمة النقد النصي!*​​


 *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا من غير ما يدل أو يُشير ....سؤالى يبدأ بأداة أستفهام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( هل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا دائماً وأبداً عندنا مشكلة عويصة مع .... ( هل ) ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً على الشرح ...[/FONT]*​ 


> أرجو ألا ينحرف الموضوع شيئاً فشيئاً، *فهذا غير مسموح به*، لو لك أسئلة إفتح بها موضوع وإستدل ما هو هنا..


 *[FONT=&quot]أنسى شويتين حتة السُلطة دى الله يكرمك ويكرمنا ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوعنا لم ينحرف ....انت الذى لم تجبنى على سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأحصرها لك للمرة الأخيرة ....لعل وعسى نتقارب قليلاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]وحصراً للنقاش ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]ياباشمهندس فيه جزئية مش فاهمها منك وبسألك فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جزئية من ردك أنت على الراجل هى اللى عايز أفهمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا البند من ردك على الشُبهة هو ما أريد فهمه منك [/FONT]*​ 


Molka Molkan قال:


> ​
> * أما لو كان* يقرأ العبارة بإعتبار أن المسيحين يقصدون عدم إمكانية تغيير عقيدة الكتاب المقدس الرئيسية، *أي تغيير رسالة الكتاب المقدس،* رسالة المسيح،
> *فهذا بالفعل يستحيل التغير لعوامل كثيرة*،


 *[FONT=&quot]حسب الأيمان الآرثوذكسى ( مثلث الأقانيم ) ...الكلام دة خرجت منه طائفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالت لا يوجد أقانيم ( أيمانك الأرثوذكسى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن السيد المسيح وُضع ( دون الملائكة ) ....فكيف يكون هو الله ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب ترجمتهم وفهمهم لنفس ذات الكتاب المُقدس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بُناءاً عليه : فيه ناس ( غيرت ) ( تلاعبت ) ( حرفت ) فى هذا الإيمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقولون ( أحنا مسيحيين ) ... وناس بتقول ( لآ ) ليسوا مسيحيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تماماً وبالظبط  لما يطلع الأزهر ويقول على الأرهابيين ( ليسوا مسلمين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك تأخذها عليهم ...وتقول أنت كمان ( لأ ) ..
دى هى دى أصل عقيدتكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والناس دى مسلمين غصب عنكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتنى كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذن ...كيف نقول بأستحالة تغيير الرسالة ...فى حين أن ناس غيرتها بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وموجودون على أرض الواقع ...ويبشرون أيضاً ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عايز تشرح أنتهينا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تشرح .... سأكون لك من الشاكرين [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2014)

*استاذ عبود ..... شهود يهوة غير معترف بهم كمسيحيين ..... لأن تعريف المسيحى هو من يؤمن بإلوهية "يسوع" وأنه أقنوم "الكلمة" ..... من لا يؤمن بهذا ليس مسيحى
لذا لا تعتبر شهود يهوة "طائفة" مسيحية ...... فهم مرفوضون من الطوائف المسيحية الثلاثة
لذا أخرجهم من المعادلة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> فحتى هنا اسلاميا لم يوضع لنا ما مفهوم التحريف الذى يقصدوه هل اخفاء من الكتاب بمعنى انه موجود ويخفون الحق ام حذفوا الشريعة نفسها ؟؟؟؟
> الله اعلم*


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهى هذه القصة سبب أرتباكات مسائل التحريف ...بيقولك :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مِّنَ ٱلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ مِن بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن مناسبات التنزيل أو أسبابها – رجم أو غيره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الأشارة ( الغامضة ) لتحريف نص سواء بالتأويل أو الأخفاء أو التعديل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى نفس ذات الوقت ستجده يشير بكل وضوح الى التحريف العقائدى بدون التعرض لأية نصوص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَآمِنُوا بـاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نلاحظ أن القرآن لم يتعرض للنص الأنجيلى سوى فى ملاحظة ذكر ( أحمد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يذكر الأناجيل ( بصيغة الجمع ) ولم يُشر أو يأتى على سيرة كتبة الأناجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
باقى مشاركتك أتفق معك عليها واشكرك على شرح النقد النصى  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ عبود ..... شهود يهوة غير معترف بهم كمسيحيين ..... لأن تعريف المسيحى هو من يؤمن بإلوهية "يسوع" وأنه أقنوم "الكلمة" ..... من لا يؤمن بهذا ليس مسيحى
> لذا لا تعتبر شهود يهوة "طائفة" مسيحية ...... فهم مرفوضون من الطوائف المسيحية الثلاثة
> لذا أخرجهم من المعادلة*


*هل أخرجهم من المعادلة ... وهم يقرأون نفس الكتاب المُقدس ؟!*​ *هذا هو محور سؤالى *
*وليس فى مناقشة أيمانهم أو مقارنته *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل أخرجهم من المعادلة ... وهم يقرأون نفس الكتاب المُقدس ؟!*​ *هذا هو محور سؤالى *
> *وليس فى مناقشة أيمانهم أو مقارنته *​



*ليس المهم انهم يقرأون نفس الكتاب ..... المهم كيف يقرأونه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس المهم انهم يقرأون نفس الكتاب ..... المهم كيف يقرأونه *


*أشكر حضرتك ....( كانت سهلة ) ومش محتاجة كل اللى عملناه دة 
صح ؟
فى انتظار رد مولكا *...:flowers:​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]ماهى هذه القصة سبب أرتباكات مسائل التحريف ...بيقولك :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مِّنَ ٱلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ ٱلْكَلِمَ مِن بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ ....*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن مناسبات التنزيل أو أسبابها – رجم أو غيره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الأشارة ( الغامضة ) لتحريف نص سواء بالتأويل أو الأخفاء أو التعديل[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*وهذة هى مشكلة الطرف الاخر انه لا يملك مفهوم محدد وصارم من خلال القران عن ما هو المقصود بالتحريف والقران نفسه لم يقول بل هو بالفتونة قرر انه يقصد كدا فى حين ان النص حمال اوجه ونستطيع تفسيره باكثر من طريقة تغيير فى النص ولا فى التاويل او الاخفاء لا نعرف 
*


> *[FONT=&quot]وفى نفس ذات الوقت ستجده يشير بكل وضوح الى التحريف العقائدى بدون التعرض لأية نصوص ​​ [FONT=&quot]فَآمِنُوا بـاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ​**[FONT=&quot] ....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ .... [/FONT]​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
وهو دا لب الموضوع انه لم يتطرق اطلاقا لنص الانجيل غير بالايجاب ولم يذكره ولا مرة بالسلب وهذة كافية لبالنسبة لى لاثبات " هرتلة " المسلم فى مهاجمة كتاب هو لا يعرفه ولا يعرف ما هو المقصود منه ولا حتى قرانه هاجمه باى اشارات سلبية 

اما عن " كفروا كفروا كفروا كفروا كفروا " فهذا يخضع لباب نقد لاهوتى لعقيدة هو " يظن " اننا مؤمنين بيها " ثالث ثلاثة / الهين من دون الله ... الى اخره " ومناقشتها بعيدة تماما عن نص الانجيل اللى لم يشر ليه ولا مرة بالسلب وفى الحقيقة ان كل ما قاله بعد " كفروا " هى لا علاقة له بايمان الكنيسة الجامعة هو مجرد سمع مصطلحات وفسرها بمزاجه ثم كفر هذا التفسير المزاجى 

*


> *[FONT=&quot]نلاحظ أن القرآن لم يتعرض للنص الأنجيلى سوى فى ملاحظة ذكر ( أحمد )​​ [FONT=&quot]ولم يذكر الأناجيل ( بصيغة الجمع ) ولم يُشر أو يأتى على سيرة كتبة الأناجيل ​**​[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
لانه بكل بساطة لا يعرفه ولا يعرف مفهوم الانجيل لدى المسيحين ولا يعرف ما هو قانونى من ما هو خارج الكنيسة الجامعة 

منتهى السطحية فى التعامل مع القضية 

ولو سالت اى مسلم هو يقصد انى انجيل هيقولك الانجيل اللى انزله على عيسى مش اللى كتبه مرقس ومتى ولوقا ودا مش موجود ضاع 

فى حين ان القران قال " **وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فاولئك هم الفاسقون " ولا نعرف نحكم بيه ازاى وهو غير موجود غير فى " خيال المسلم " 

لم توجد طائفة مسيحية واحدة فى وقت الاسلام ايمانها مستقيم او هرطوقى امنت بانجيلا كتبه المسيح حتى يامرهم بان يقيموا الانجيل بل هو اضاف فكرة التنزيل " اليهودى " اللى امن بيه اليهود انه به انزل الله التوارة على موسى وظن ان مفهوم " الوحى " هو التنزيل وطالما الانجيل كتاب مقدس فهو اكيد منزل على صاحبه وضرب المسلمين بالجهل النابع من قائل هذة المقولات عرض الحائط وتركوا الواقع واتجهوا لكلام لم يعرفه الواقع ولا التاريخ وقالوا هو يقصد الكتاب المنزل فى حين ان واقعيا لا يوجد اى كتب منزلة عليه بل هو " جهالات بدوية " 

ونتحدى اى مسلم يعرفلنا ايه هو الانجيل اللى يقصده القران ومش هيعرف
 *[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]بُناءاً عليه : فيه ناس ( غيرت ) ( تلاعبت ) ( حرفت ) فى هذا الإيمان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقولون ( أحنا مسيحيين ) ... وناس بتقول ( لآ ) ليسوا مسيحيين *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تماماً وبالظبط  لما يطلع الأزهر ويقول على الأرهابيين ( ليسوا مسلمين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك تأخذها عليهم ...وتقول أنت كمان ( لأ ) ..
> دى هى دى أصل عقيدتكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والناس دى مسلمين غصب عنكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتنى كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذن ...كيف نقول بأستحالة تغيير الرسالة ...فى حين أن ناس غيرتها بالفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وموجودون على أرض الواقع ...ويبشرون أيضاً ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*توضيح بسيط هما لم يقولوا على نفهسم انهم " مسيحين " هما بنفسهم سموا نفسهم " شهود يهوه " لانهم يعتقدوا ان يهوه هو الاله الوحيد والاوحد ولا اله غيره ويشهدوا له فقط وان مسيحه هو مجرد ملاك جه برسالة محددة واتكل على الله مشى بس ملوش دعوة بالذات الالهية 

ثانيا انا شرحت ليك الموضوع فكرة " الاستحالة " تكمن فى فكرة " عدم ضياعها " 

يمكن لاى شخص انه يغير عقيدة اى كتاب ويقدمها على انها الحق اللى اتى بيه الكتاب دا وانا لا اسميها هنا انها تحريف بل محاولة تحريف 

لان النص التانى من الحقيقة ان النص " قبل التشويه المتعمد وبعد التشويه " موجود ويمكن الرجوع ليه وبالمقارنة البسيطة هتعرف الفرق بالتالى " امكانية ضياعها " تساوى صفر فى المية

النص نقدر نسميه محرف ان ضاعت الرسالة ولا سبيل لاسترجعاها هنا نقدر نقول الله يرحم النص احنا مش عارفين كان بيقول ايه ومفيش دليل واحد على شكله قبل تشويهه فما نملكه النص المشوه فقط ودا محصلش فى اى وقت فى تاريخ نص العهد الجديد

النقطة الثانية ان ترجمة العالم الجديد الخاصة بشهود يهوه هى ترجمة انجليزية للنص اليونانى لكن حاولوا طمس اى اشارة للاهوت المسيح او اى عقيدة تخالف عقيدتهم ومحاولة الطمس باختيار معانى اخرى للكلمات اليونانى تخدم هدفهم لكن النص اليونانى نفسه ميقدروش يقربوا منه   
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> ثانيا انا شرحت ليك الموضوع فكرة " الاستحالة " تكمن فى فكرة " عدم ضياعها "
> *


*يعنى خلصت فى سطر برضه ...!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ *هو لو كان قال لى أنا أأقصد ( عدم الضياع ) كانت هتكلفه أية ؟*
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وهذة هى مشكلة الطرف الاخر انه لا يملك مفهوم محدد وصارم من خلال القران عن ما هو المقصود بالتحريف **
> *



*مش باقولك سمك لبن تمر هندى ..!!!*
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا من غير ما يدل أو يُشير ....سؤالى يبدأ بأداة أستفهام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( هل )*​​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا دائماً وأبداً عندنا مشكلة عويصة مع .... ( هل ) ؟!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]​


وهل كلمة "هل" تنفي عدم علمك بالنقد النصي لكي يكون هذا ردك؟

أنا  لا مشكلة لدي مع أي سؤال، المشكلة أن سؤالك يدل على عدم علمك بالنقد  النصي، سواء بهل أو بأي شيء آخر، فلو كنت تعرفه لما سألت، سواء بهل أو  بكيف!!



> *[FONT="]أنسى شويتين حتة [COLOR=red]السُلطة [/COLOR]دى الله يكرمك ويكرمنا ....[/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]
> [SIZE=5]لا أنسى النظام ولا أنسى دوري كمشرف فهذا واجبي
> 
> [/SIZE][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][CENTER][CENTER][QUOTE][B][FONT="]موضوعنا لم ينحرف ....انت الذى لم تجبنى على سؤالى *


مرة أخرى تقول هذا الكلام، سأصفك بالكاذب..




> *[FONT=&quot]حسب الأيمان الآرثوذكسى ( مثلث الأقانيم ) ...الكلام دة خرجت منه طائفة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قالت لا يوجد أقانيم ( أيمانك الأرثوذكسى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن السيد المسيح وُضع ( دون الملائكة ) ....فكيف يكون هو الله ؟؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT]
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/FONT]يبدو انك تنسب عدم فهمك للإجابة، إلى عدم فهمي للسؤال!!

فركز قليلا وإقرا بهدوء، فلن أكرر كثيراً.

أولا: عبارة "دون الملائكة" موجودة في الكتاب الموجود مع الأرثوذكسي والكاثوليكي ..إلخ، ونؤمن بها.
ثانيا:  المشكلة ليست في "دون الملائكة"، المشكلة في أخذ "دون الملائكة" فقط!!  فهذا الذي دون الملائكة، قيل عنه، الإله الوحيد، وقيل عن كنيسته أنها كنيسة  الله، وقيل عنه أنه كان في العهد القديم ...إلخ فعندما يأتي شخص ويأخذ نص  واحد، نستطيع أن نرده بسهولة لأن الخطأ خطأه، وهذا الخطأ لا يؤثر على من  يؤمن الإيمان الصحيح في شيء، فمازال الإيمان الصحيح أن المسيح إلها  متجسداً..



> *[FONT=&quot]حسب ترجمتهم وفهمهم لنفس ذات الكتاب المُقدس *​​[/FONT]



خطأ، ترجمتهم كما قلت لك ترجمة موجهة، حديثه، فئوية، متعمدة الأخطاء.
فكل هذه العيوب في ترجمتهم معلومة ونوضحها لهم، وبالتالي فإيمانهم المنبني عليه هذه الترجمة -وليس العكس- إيمان خاطيء، 

المشكلة التي تقع فيها انت أنك لا تفرق بين "تحريف العقيدة" وبين "الخطأ في العقيدة"، فالخطأ يمكن لأي شخص، وهو لن يؤثر على البقية في إيمانها السليم، ومن هنا فالعقيدة لم تحرف لأنها عند البقية..

أما تحريف العقيدة فهو ضياعها بحيث لا يمكن ولا مقارنتها بأي عقيدة أخرى لنفس الدين بالطبع، ولا يمكن إسترجاعها بناء عليه..





> *[FONT="] بُناءاً عليه : فيه ناس ( غيرت ) ( تلاعبت ) ( حرفت ) فى هذا الإيمان [/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> خطأ آخر، [COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][B][FONT=&quot] الصحيح أن تقول:
> 
> بُناءاً عليه : فيه ناس ( غيرت ) ( تلاعبت ) ( حرفت ) فى [SIZE=5]إيمان[COLOR=Red]ها هي وحدها
> ...


واضح أنك مش مركز في كلامك، أنت بتقول الناس "غيرتها"  وهنا الهاء تعود على العقيدة، وهذا خطأ، لأنها لو تغيرت لما كنا اليوم  عليها!!، لكن الصحيح أن تقول" غيرت في عقيدتها" وتكون الهاء تعود على  عقيدتهم هم وحدهم، وليس عقيدتي أنا مولكا!!




> *[FONT="]وموجودون على أرض الواقع ...ويبشرون أيضاً ؟!!*


ونرد عليهم ونوضح أخطاءهم الكثيرة!!




> *هل أخرجهم من المعادلة ... وهم يقرأون نفس الكتاب المُقدس ؟!*



مرة أخرى أنا إنبهرت من تفكيرك 
هل صار كل من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس داخل المعادلة لكي تسأل  هذا السؤال؟؟




> *أشكر حضرتك ....( كانت سهلة ) ومش محتاجة كل اللى عملناه دة *




خطأ، مش مستهاله اللي عملته ده 
فأنت لديك مجموعة من الأفكار الخاطئة والتي تناقش بها!! ولا تناقش فيها!!




> *يعنى خلصت فى سطر برضه ...!!!!!!!!!!!!*



شوف إزاي؟ 
دومك مبهر 

ده على أساس أن المنطقي والطبيعي والمفروض أن لما شخص يؤمن بشيء خاص به هو وحده يكون غير في عقيدة شخص آخر!!


يبدو أنك تحتاج لأن تذكر ما هو معنى كلمة "تحريف" أصلاً، فلكي يكون المسمى تحريفاً، يجب أن يقع فعل التحريف على الشيء المشترك، وليس على شيء خاص بفئة محددة، 

أنت مخطيء في تعريف التحريف أيضاً، فأنت تظن أن عدم التحريف = إتفاق الكل عليه بلا شذوذ ولا شخص واحد

في حين أن التحريف هو تغيير، فيكون الشيء غير مغير ثم يصبح بالتحريف مغيرا، من الذي يصبح؟ الشيء نفسه (الإيمان) وليس 
(إيمانك)

فلو تريد أن تقول على لون خطي هذا أنه اللون الأحمر، فهذا لا يغير في الخط نفسه ولا يحرفه لأنه مازال لونه أسود، أنت فقط المخالف عندك انت ولم تؤثر على شخص آخر..[/FONT]
​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

أستاذ عبود

بعد أذن الاخوة والاساتذة الافاضل المشاركين في الحوار

عندي سؤال لحضرتك 

هل من المنطقي والمعقول ان نجد محكمة يكون فيها القاضي هو نفسه المحامي وهو نفسه الشاهد وهو نفسه المشتكي وهو نفسه وكيل النيابة وهو نفسه الدفاع عن الحق الشخصي ؟!

صار 1500 سنة وانتم ترددون بأن الانجيل محرف 

طيب ...

اين هو الانجيل الاصلي ؟

لابد ان يكون موجودا وانتم اجريتم مقارنة معه على اقل تقدير ليتبين لكم ان الموجود الحالي هو محرف 

واذا كنتم تقولون بانه ضاع او فقد - فكيف ضاع ؟ ومن الذي ضيعه ؟ بل وكيف عرفتم بانه غير موجود اصلا ؟ كيف استنتجتم بان الانجيل الحالي هو محرف ؟

بصراحة رغم كل ما كتب من كتب توضح هذه المسألة ارى بأنكم مصرين ومتمسكين  بقصة تحريف الانجيل !!!

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2014)

اولاً يا أستاذ عبود الفكر الاسلامى معندوش اى مصطلح حقيقى للتحريف نهائى عندهم نظراً لان لو وجد هذا المصطلح ستجد التحريف اتحاورت مع مسلمين لغاية لم اتجننت منهم وقلت لهم ما هو التحريف حتى أبحث عنه وأضعه عندكم لم أجد رد علمى 
اشىء الاخر اى انسان مؤمن بمعتقد لابد أن يدافع عنه كمثال المسلمين يقول لك الانجيل هذا كلام الله وكلام الله اتحرف وتقولة ما اللى ممكن حرف الانجيل يحرف القران يقولك لا القران محفوظ قمة السطحية فى الحوارات مع المسلمين يا عزيزى 
انا قلت لمسلم عايز اختلافات فى الترقيم موجود 
عايز تواتر نصوص ليست موجودة الان موجود 
اختلافات فى المعنى موجود 
عايز اى وانا فى ثانية اقدمه لك عن التحريف فى القران .؟
يقولك انك تقران ما فى صدور الصحابة بما هو الان 
طيب واجيب منين صدور الصحابة .؟
يقولك معرفش 
المنطق الاسلامى مضروب لانه كل معنى للتحريف سوف يقدموة هذا له معنى واحد ان الطرف الاخر سوف يقدمه له


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مرة أخرى تقول هذا الكلام، سأصفك بالكاذب..
> ​​




*[FONT=&quot]العبارة دى يا مولكا تروح تقولها لعيل بيلعب ه ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأرجوك *​​*[FONT=&quot].... لا تلجأ لمثل هذه الخطاب مع " العبد لله " مرة أخرى ..*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكر تفهمك *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولننتقل لآخر مشاركة لى فى موضوعك هذا ...*​​​ ​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فعندما يأتي شخص ويأخذ نص  واحد، نستطيع أن نرده بسهولة لأن *الخطأ خطأه،* وهذا الخطأ لا يؤثر على *من  يؤمن الإيمان الصحيح* في شيء، فمازال الإيمان الصحيح أن المسيح إلها  متجسداً..
> [/]


 *[FONT=&quot]وأنت قلت أستحالة تغيير رسالة ( عقيدة ) الكتاب المُقدس ....*​​ 


Molka Molkan قال:


> أما لو كان يقرأ العبارة بإعتبار أن المسيحين يقصدون *عدم إمكانية تغيير عقيدة الكتاب المقدس الرئيسية*، أي تغيير رسالة الكتاب المقدس، رسالة المسيح، *فهذا بالفعل يستحيل التغير لعوامل كثيرة، *


 *[FONT=&quot]وكان الأولى بك أن تقول أستحالة تغيير ( إيمانى ) ( عقيدتى ) برسالة الكتاب المقدس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكدة تبقى مفهومة ومبلوعة ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لكن أستحالة على المُطلق كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا غير صحيح بالمرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لأن الإيمان الصحيح هذا ... من وجهة نظرك أنت ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أيمانك الذى لم أُماريك فيه ... ولم أجادلك لآ أنت ولا غيرك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه ( إيمان مولكا ) لم يمنع الآخر بفهم مُخالف لما تفهمه أنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعقيدة فى ( المسيح ) بخلاف عقيدتك ....فأنت ترى أن أى مُخالف ( لك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قد خرج عن العقيدة ....كذلك الآخرون يَرونك خارج عن العقيدة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرده كما تريد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... ولكن ردك له لا يمنع بأنه ( موجود ) وبترد عليه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لديك عقيدة ( ترى أنها الأصح ) ولدى الآخرون عقيدة أخرى أستمدوها من نفس كتابك المُقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم أيضاً يرون أنها ( الأصح ).... فأيكما أصح ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( هذا ليس موضوعنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فعند مُحاججتك لأى مُسلم ( مُستقبلاً ) ...أحذر أن يقول لك  :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ فَرَّقُواْ دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ شِيَعاً كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومن بعد أذنك ... أنتهى نقاشى هنا لأن الأجابة وصلتنى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دُمت بكل ود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2014)

> *[FONT="]لأن الإيمان الصحيح هذا ... من وجهة نظرك أنت ... [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وهو أيمانك الذى لم أُماريك فيه ... ولم أجادلك لآ أنت ولا غيرك ...*​





> ​ *[FONT="]ولكنه ( إيمان مولكا ) [COLOR=red]لم يمنع الآخر [/COLOR]بفهم مُخالف لما تفهمه أنت[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/QUOTE]يا عزيزى سبق وكتبت لك
> 
> ...





> [/FONT]





> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


مفيش دين مش منقسم فى العالم كله يا استاذ عبود وغير انظر الى هذا المقال وستعرف ان ترجمة العالم الجديد مضروبة ببحث علمى رائع 
http://alkalema.net/alsena/neworld.htm[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2014)

> العبارة دى يا مولكا تروح تقولها لعيل بيلعب ه ....


لأ، أنا بقولها لك أنت ولو قلتها تاني هاوصفك بالوصف ده فعلا لانك هاتكون كده..



> وأنت قلت أستحالة تغيير رسالة ( عقيدة ) الكتاب المُقدس ....


ايوة، مش أستحالة تغير عقيدة شخص..



> وكان الأولى بك أن تقول أستحالة تغيير ( إيمانى ) ( عقيدتى ) برسالة الكتاب المقدس



على العكس، ده اللي انت فاهمه فعلا وده اللي انا بقول لك انه غلط!
الشخص يقدر يعتقد أي إعتقاد هو عايزه، لكن اعتقاده ده مش هايأثر في الإيمان نفسه بل في إيمانه هو! لذا يستحيل تغير الإيمان!



> بكدة تبقى مفهومة ومبلوعة ....لكن أستحالة على المُطلق كدة
> هذا غير صحيح بالمرة


أهو كلام، تقدر تقول "هذا غير صحيح" ولكن لا تستطيع حتى أن تحاور في "هذا غير صحيح"!!

كلامك أنت الخاطيء 



> لأن الإيمان الصحيح هذا ... من وجهة نظرك أنت ...
> وهو أيمانك الذى لم أُماريك فيه ... ولم أجادلك لآ أنت ولا غيرك ...
> ولكنه ( إيمان مولكا ) لم يمنع الآخر بفهم مُخالف لما تفهمه أنت
> وبعقيدة فى ( المسيح ) بخلاف عقيدتك ....فأنت ترى أن أى مُخالف ( لك )
> ...


خطأ، لماذا؟ لأني أثبته من إيمان غيري عبر العصور وعبر الكتاب نفسه، فالمشكلة ليست أنه مخالف لإيماني، بل أنه مخالف للإيمان، فإيمان شهود يهوه مثلا، إيمان حديث مؤسس حديثاً لا يقوى أمام النقد فضلا عن النقض! ولك أن تجرب!



> لديك عقيدة ( ترى أنها الأصح ) ولدى الآخرون عقيدة أخرى أستمدوها من نفس كتابك المُقدس
> وهم أيضاً يرون أنها ( الأصح ).... فأيكما أصح ؟!!
> ( هذا ليس موضوعنا )


خطأ آخر، لديهم عقيدة نستطيع إثبات انها خاطئة عمليا وعلمياً وتاريخيا وعقيدياً، وهم لا يستطيعون إلا أن يخدعوك كما أنت الآن، لدرجة ان تقول هذا الكلام 



> فعند مُحاججتك لأى مُسلم ( مُستقبلاً ) ...أحذر أن يقول لك :
> (( مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ فَرَّقُواْ دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ شِيَعاً كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ ))


لا تعدو قدرك، فأماك الكثير لتحذرني.. 



> ومن بعد أذنك ... أنتهى نقاشى هنا لأن الأجابة وصلتنى ...



صور المشاركات دي كلها وحطها جنب أخواتها ومع مشاركات الفيس وابعتها لي، لأني هاحذفها قريباً، أقصد مشاركات هنا...


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مارس 2014)

يا أخوتي القضية بالفعل بسيطة جدا.. ولا أعتقد أن المشكلة حقا عند الأستاذ عبود.. المشكلة عندنا نحن لأننا نصر على استخدام طريقة واحدة في الشرح، وهي طريقة لا تصلح للأسف مع الجميع أو في كل الأوقات، بل قد يجدها البعض حتى كريهة منفرة. نعم، "*يبدو*" أن هناك تعال شديد، ولولا علمي الشخصي بمنهج الأستاذ مولكا وسلامة نواياه وبساطة ونقاء قلبه لاعتبرتها فعلا كذلك، ولكن الناس في النهاية تحكم بحسب ما تجد أمامها *هنا والآن *ـ بغض النظر عن القلوب والنوايا والتي هي في الغالب لا تعرفها ـ وما يجدون هنا والآن هو بلا شك أسلوب يبدو سلطويا متعاليا إلى حد كبير. 

هذه على أية حال مشاركة متواضعة، أتمنى أن يزول بعدها الخلاف بين الأخين الشقيقين الحبيبين، والذي طال وامتد بما لا يتفق أبدا مع مقام كليهما سواء في قلوبنا أو في المنتدى بشكل عام. الأخ العزيز الأستاذ عبود سلام ونعمة: سبب الخلط ومفتاح المشكلة كلها ـ حسب فهمي المتواضع لكل هذا الحوار ـ تجده برسالتك رقم 18 في قولك:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]....................
> حسب ترجمتهم وفهمهم لنفس ذات الكتاب المُقدس *​​




لا يا أخي الحبيب، هو ليس "*نفس ذات الكتاب المقدس*". نفس ذات الكتاب المقدس يعطيك *الأرثوذكس*، فإذا اختلفوا يعطيك *الكاثوليك*، فإذا اختلفوا يعطيك *البروتستانت*. هل بينهم خلاف؟ نعم، بل خلاف كبير. لكنهم جميعا يتفقون ـ على سبيل المثال ـ على ألوهية السيد المسيح. لماذا؟ لأنهم يقرأون "*نفس ذات الكتاب المقدس*". هذا تحديدا هو المقصود بالرسالة ـ أي رسالة الكتاب ـ في تعبير مولكا، وهذا هو المقصود بالاستحالة عندما يقول مستحيل تغييره أو تحريفه.

إن الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتستانت جميعهم لديه دليل من "*نفس ذات الكتاب المقدس*" على ما ذهب إليه كل منهم. لكنهم رغم ذلك اتفقوا على *جوهر العقيدة *الواحد والمشترك، ببساطة لأنهم أخذوا *الكتاب كله* من ناحية، أو على الأقل معظمه، ثم لأنهم أخذوه من *أصوله* أو من الترجمات *الأدق والأقرب* لأصوله من ناحية أخرى. 


في المقابل *شهود يهوه*: نحن في كتابنا نقرأ ـ على سبيل المثال ـ "من عند الله خرجت، خرجت من عند الآب". شهود يهوه يقرأون "خرجت *ممثلا *للآب، خرجت من عند الآب". الآن لاحظ كم يختلف المعنى بسبب هذه الكلمة "ممثلا"!  لكن هذه الكلمة "ممثلا" ليست بالنص الأصلي اليوناني. *ليس لها وجود إطلاقا*! إذن شهود يهوه ـ ببساطة شديدة ـ لا يقرأون *نفس ذات الكتاب المقدس! *

هل هذا تحريف، أم تزوير، أم ترجمة مُغرضة؟ لا يهم ماذا نسميه. المهم أن نفهم أولا ما هو المقصود هنا بالاستحالة. إن مولكا ببساطة يقول ـ ما معناه ـ لو أن دليلك هو الكتاب المقدس كاملا، ومن أصوله، يستحيل أن تستطيع تحريف ـ أو تغيير، أو تزوير، أو تبديل ـ جوهر رسالته. *نقطة*. وهذا ليس مجرد كلام في الحقيقة بل هذه شهادة التاريخ نفسه. (أما القرآن وما يعنيه حقا بالتحريف فتلك قضية أخرى لا شأن لها بها على الإطلاق في هذا الموضوع). 


في ضوء هذا كله أعود لرسالتك الأخيرة:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأنت قلت أستحالة تغيير رسالة ( عقيدة ) الكتاب المُقدس ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان الأولى بك أن تقول أستحالة تغيير ( إيمانى ) ( عقيدتى ) برسالة الكتاب المقدس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بكدة تبقى مفهومة ومبلوعة ....*​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن أستحالة على المُطلق كدة *​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا غير صحيح بالمرة *​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


​

لا هي استحالة بالمطلق فعلا، وأعتقد أن الأمر أصبح واضحا الآن. *إيماني مقابل إيمانك *تنطبق على الوضع فيما بين أرثوذكسي وكاثوليكي على سبيل المثال. وهو بالفعل ما تؤكده أنت بعد ذلك بقولك:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لديك عقيدة ( ترى أنها الأصح ) ولدى الآخرون عقيدة أخرى أستمدوها من نفس كتابك المُقدس*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أيمانك الذى لم أُماريك فيه ... ولم أجادلك لآ أنت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم أيضاً يرون أنها ( الأصح ).... فأيكما أصح ؟!!*​​




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



منطق سليم تماما، طالما "من نفس كتابك المقدس" كما تقول، ولذلك فهذا كما أشرت هو الوضع بالفعل بين أرثوذكسي وكاثوليكي، أو بين كاثوليكي وبروتستانتي، وكل هؤلاء اسمهم "مسيحيون". أما الوضع بين أحد هؤلاء وشهود يهوه على سبيل المثال فهو وضع بين مسيحي وغير مسيحي. شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين أصلا. شهود يهوه يعتمدون على كتاب *يشبه إلى حد كبير جدا *الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه ليس "*ذات نفس الكتاب المقدس*". لذلك هم يخرجون من كتابهم هذا:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعقيدة فى ( المسيح ) بخلاف عقيدتك*​​[/FONT]




يستحيل أن تخرج من "الكتاب المقدس" ـ *بالمعنى الكامل* للكلمة ـ بعقيدة أخرى غير عقيدة مولكا، التي هي عقيدة الأرثوذكس، التي هي أيضا عقيدة الكاثوليك والبروتستانت، أو التي هي ـ في كلمة واحدة ـ عقيدة "*المسيحيين*". 

استبينا يا معلم؟ 
​
* * *​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

